# Does anyone know of a travel website specifically for expats?



## sandramhickey (Dec 22, 2014)

Does anyone have an idea on how I can sell or rent a timeshare I bought while living in Shanghai? Or if there is a travel website specifically for expats?
We purchased an amazing week at Marriott Phuket Beach Club but have now moved back to the states and have a hard time getting all the way over there. 
We paid $19,000 US for it and pay about $960 a year in maintenance fees. I would be happy to rent it out each year but have no idea how to reach expats living in China!! 
Any suggestions would be very helpful


----------

